# Protexin Pro-kolin



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Has anyone used this stuff? I love it, our last dog had age-related tummy flare-ups and it worked well and if Poppy has a naughty scavenge that goes wrong this normally settles her back to solidity  
Up until now I've gone to the vets and paid £30 + for a consultation and medication. (And I still would if it was anything more dodgy than runny poo - ie blood). However I decided to get some pro-kolin online to cut the cost and have used it for a few days this week after a bout of runny tummy. Poppy's better now but I'm wondering how long I can keep the opened dispensing 'syringe'? It has a lid and I could add cling film as a better seal and maybe keep it in the fridge.....what do you reckon?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I reckon the title of your post looks like a spam thread!! 
Ruth will answer - she's a nurse 
Does it have a BB date,? Or tell you to discard after opening??


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

You're right, I should have called it something more homely like 'Gentlemen's Enlargement Meds', for some reason my inbox is crammed with them at the moment ..... ooh Mrs... fnaar! 

There's a bb date of next year but I can't find a discard message


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> You're right, I should have called it something more homely like 'Gentlemen's Enlargement Meds', for some reason my inbox is crammed with them at the moment ..... ooh Mrs... fnaar!
> 
> There's a bb date of next year but I can't find a discard message


Ooh mazz keep the contents of what's in your box to yourself!! 

Does it smell?? So next time you come to use it if it smells off bin it,
Does it have any active ingredients in it?
Google it! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That syringe should be air tight and if so it should last right up until expiry on box.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks Ruth that's great! I got some pro-biotic capsules at the same time so am going to try just one a week as a little boost for her.


----------

